# 1993 Bridgestone MB-1



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Size: 46cm, center of BB to top of ST
Color: Pearl Tusk
Frame and Fork: Ritchey Logic Prestige tubing, Ritchey Crown Fork
Headset: 1" Shimano DX, black
Seatpost: Ritchey Force Directional (Nitto), 27.2 x 300mm
Shifters: Shimano XT M732 Thumbies, 7sp
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT M735, short cage
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M735
Cranks: Ritchey Logic, 172.5mm, 46Tx36Tx24T Ritchey rings 
Bottom Bracket: Tioga BB-401, 124.5mm spindle
Pedals: Shimano XT M737 clipless
Hubs: Front: 28H Shimano 600 Ultegra, Rear: Shimano XT M732
Cassette: Shimano DX HG70, 7sp, 12-28T
Rims: Ritchey Vantage Comp, 32 hole (R) 28H (F)
Brakes: Dia Compe 987 
Brake Levers: Ritchey Logic
Handlebar: Ritchey Force Comp (Nitto), 540mm, 6 deg bend
Stem: Ritchey Force Comp (Nitto), 130mm 10deg
Grips: Ritchey True, black
Tires: Specialized Ground Control, 26" x 1.95" grey
Saddle: Avocet Racing 1, leather
Serial # G223688
Weight: 24.7 lbs


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cleeeeean. Great bike, great pics!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

*more pics*


----------



## 72tunaboat (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pictures(and a real nice looking bike)!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Cleeeeean. Great bike, great pics!


thanks....the missing valve stem cap is obviously by design


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Good lord, thats clean. Super nice bike!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks great, lots of cool parts. Seems to be in excellent condition.


----------



## noutasu (Apr 24, 2012)

*Bridgestone mb-1*

　Chrome Moly - 4130


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice looking, very clean (good tires too).


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Another great bike!


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

That is a beautiful MB-1! Absolutely gorgeous. That thing looks right on so many levels...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Ain't that yummy?!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thats beautiful.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

sweeeeeeeet!!


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

That's a good lookin' bike! And from the same shop that I got my very first bike at!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## gabey (Oct 18, 2013)

The MB-1 remains my favorite bike ever since I set eyes on it 20 years ago. I wanted one badly but could not afford it back then. A month ago, my LBS owner who's a good friend of mine told me that he had just acquired one. It was in a bad shape as you will see in the picture but with effort, patience and some creativity, I put together the bike. It's not completely period-correct but it's still a beautiful bike. There were many challenges to overcome e.g. stickers, parts, etc but the work was worth it. Enjoy.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

So pretty. thanks for that.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

gabey said:


> The MB-1 remains my favorite bike ever since I set eyes on it 20 years ago. I wanted one badly but could not afford it back then. A month ago, my LBS owner who's a good friend of mine told me that he had just acquired one. It was in a bad shape as you will see in the picture but with effort, patience and some creativity, I put together the bike. It's not completely period-correct but it's still a beautiful bike. There were many challenges to overcome e.g. stickers, parts, etc but the work was worth it. Enjoy.
> View attachment 845271
> 
> View attachment 845273
> ...


Liking the decals, are the available anywhere?


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, I miss my 1993 MB-1. Mine had Xc Pro parts instead of an Xt kit. Took me awhile to get used to it because of the steeper geometry but I loved it. That bike climbed and descended like a demon. This is a really nice one!


----------



## gabey (Oct 18, 2013)

Fred Smedley said:


> Liking the decals, are the available anywhere?


I design them myself and had my friend use his printer with die-cutting(?) feature to print them on 3M sticker paper. If you want them, drop me a message with your name and address. I will check the cost of postage and material.


----------



## gabey (Oct 18, 2013)

phoenixbikes said:


> Wow, I miss my 1993 MB-1. Mine had Xc Pro parts instead of an Xt kit. Took me awhile to get used to it because of the steeper geometry but I loved it. That bike climbed and descended like a demon. This is a really nice one!


Thanks. Its difficult to find parts like the Ritchey Logic cranks, XC Pro derailleurs, etc. The brakes are currently XTR but I just got hold of a set of Dia Compe 987s which I will swopped over with the XTR. The bike is just great to ride on. Simplicity has its advantages.


----------



## gabey (Oct 18, 2013)

*Components*


----------

